

Images Generated by Armok Vision from the Text-Based Game Dwarf Fortress - vmorgulis
http://imgur.com/a/bPmeo

======
vmorgulis
Github: [https://github.com/JapaMala/armok-
vision](https://github.com/JapaMala/armok-vision)

